
Why Instacart and Doordash workers don't always receive the tips you give them - dodders
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/why-instacart-doordash-workers-don-t-always-receive-tips-you-n965926
======
sl1ck731
Happy to see this is getting some coverage. After the last Instacart article a
few days ago I started pestering the DoorDash help line just to relieve some
misplaced anger over all the money I've tipped on their app.

Unfortunately, unless they have done this in a place where "tipped minimum"
isn't a thing I doubt anything will come of it. Even then, IANAL but I'm not
sure the case looks good for drivers AND customers. I add the customers part
because I feel personally mislead by examining their wording after this came
to light.

